# how to teach kittens how to use litter box



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

We are trying to teach kittens how to use the litter box. what is the easiest way of doing this?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have three little kittens right now! What i've been doing is keeping them in a pen with an "easy access" litter pan. They have caught right on. I think the best thing you can do is to make it easy for them to get to and keep them in a confined area so they aren't far from it. :thumb:


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

First, keep them somewhat confined in a small space, such as a bathroom or laundry room. That way they are not too far from the box. Second, put them in the box, take their front paws and making scratching motions in the litter. That has always done it for me. Hope this helps!

Terri


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

We just put ours in the box and their instincts tell them to go potty. Honestly, it is so cute! ANYTHING kittens do is cute!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , I just toss them in the pan and dig around with my hands a little and that usually gets them interested and before you know it they scratch around , put their butts down in it and the magic begins 
I never had a problem getting kittens to use the box for the first time.
I just made sure i always had multiple low boxes with fresh litter in them available. And , dont be surprised if you have one that decides its great fun to swat the litter around , lol There's always one 
When I found my Roxy upstate NY one late fall , we drove home with her in jacket. I found a box and cut it real low and put dirt in it. When she got squirmy , I put her into the box and she figured it out in a millisecond .
Cats are really smart creatures , they will figure it out


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Same thing , offer them litter boxes and try to contain them in one area without any other options.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I guess I'll have to try digging with their paws. We have barn kittens going to people who want a house cat that's why I have to train them. I showed it to them and they didn't seem interested.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You can try dragging a string through the litter , this way they dig on their own. It will stimulate them and once they see the litter moves too , that may be enough .
Good luck


----------



## TwirlAndTweak (May 1, 2013)

You may need to confine them in a smaller area that isn't outside. Limit their options of where to go.

I used to foster kittens and we got a litter of feral kittens once. I kept them in a baby (human) playpen with a top for a week (but you could use whatever is available. A large dog kennel would work just as well!), with a bed, food, water, toys and a litter box. They catch on REALLY fast when they don't have dirt/soil/other common materials to go on.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we have five barn kittens...they slept in the milking room up til now...they roam the barn more freely now ..we put a litter box where they could see it and all of them ran to check it out..wasn't 5 minutes before that box got used.....once they know where it is they use it..I too want a family home for these kittens so we play with them alot...friendly little stinkers...but they have a natural deisre to poop and pee in dirt..


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

If nothing else mentioned works, stick them in a dog crate with NO bedding for a few days. Put a litter box in there with them full of glorious litter. Cats and dogs don't like to pee where they sleep, and they like soft things to "go" on better than a hard floor usually. So, their only soft choice will be the litter.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

well our first one goes tomorrow and the rest go next Saturday so I need to try some of these it just seems mean to take them away from their mom before they have to.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats the hard part..but focus on the one on one loving they will get from their new family: )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well how old are they if they are still with their mom or on their mom ?
If they are 8 weeks they have got to be leaving her to go do their business. She's not going to clean up after them when they have solid poo .


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

They are six weeks.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Six weeks is quite a bit too early for them to be leaving Mom IMO. I always wait at least 8 weeks, if not a week or two more.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Are they eating kitten food on their own ?
If not , they should be on the mom for another two weeks at least.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We always confine them in the bathroom with a box and put then in it. Once everyone has tested it we let them out to.play and watch. Anyone who has an accident and is grabbed and ran to the box very quickly. 

Id wait another week with them... we gave kittens away at 6 weeks once. The mom was didn't want them... honestly I should have kept them on milk. They all are crazy acting now and not good pets


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes they are eating their own food and doing well with it. the rest are going at 7 weeks but we felt like they were ready and we didn't want the mama coming back into heat before we could catch her.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So sad to have to see them go  I just gave away our first out of the nine we have :sigh: Not good at all. I was fine until they told me that they were changing her name from 'Victoria' to 'Sushi'...

We are giving ours away at 10 weeks old. They eat like champions and hardly nurse at all. For litter training, we just have to take away everything else that they might potty on, and they will go in the box.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

From Victoria to Sushi?  I wonder what ours will be named. We hadn't named the one that went on Saturday and I think they named her tigress. The rest do have names like Mr. macaroni, Timothy B. Morse, Charlotte, and we couldn't decide on the other kitten it went back and forth from being Basil, Hazel, and Rosemary.  
I will be sad when my favorite leaves but thankfully we know the people that they are going to and we will be able to keep up with them.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That is great! We gave away another yesterday. But, we do get to keep one, so that makes me happy  I also know that they are getting great homes! Here is a picture of them (minus the one we are keeping... he is orange)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

katie said:


> I guess I'll have to try digging with their paws. We have barn kittens going to people who want a house cat that's why I have to train them. I showed it to them and they didn't seem interested.


Katie, keep in mind that if they are used to doing their business in dirt they may take a while to transition to the litter. I had a big, dumb, totally loving male a few years back that anytime he was outside and had to go he would rattle the screen door frantically til I let him in. He would dash to the litter box, do his business, then want back out immediately. It took him months to figure out that dirt was basically litter. Did I mention he was dumb? LOL


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If they don't.like the texture try the really fine ground litter. Ours never.liked the bigger pieces


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> Katie, keep in mind that if they are used to doing their business in dirt they may take a while to transition to the litter. I had a big, dumb, totally loving male a few years back that anytime he was outside and had to go he would rattle the screen door frantically til I let him in. He would dash to the litter box, do his business, then want back out immediately. It took him months to figure out that dirt was basically litter. Did I mention he was dumb? LOL


Awww , he wasnt dumb ! He was just shy and wanted to be a gentleman


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Katelyn , those kitties are adorable !!
I LOVE orange cats ! Show a picture of the one your keeping 
I have two black and white cats that found me , so I didnt have a choice , lol
But I did have orange cats and every one of them was such a awesome cat


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww! Trinity, your kittens are adorable! I'm a sucker for an orange and black calico!  :laugh: I just love the 2nd kitten from the right! She looks like she could be a spitfire. Good thing you don't live closer!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

TRICKY, TAKE MINE! He is so annoying! I have never owned a cat as rude and as big as a troublemaker as him, and trust me, I have owned weeeellll over 20.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Goatcrazy- That's my little Koala Bear! She has the whole Koala thing down... eat-sleep-climb-sleep-eat-climb-eat-sleep-sleep..... She is definitely sweetie! She always falls asleep at the highest elevation in the room, usually at the top of a post....

Tricky- This is Titus  When I was 2 years old, I named my stuffed animal kitten "Titus" (literally out of the blue), so I figured this little guy was meant to have the name. He was the runt and didn't do so well for a while, but is growing strong! I had a kitten thread a while back when they were younger, just forgot to keep it updated


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> If they don't.like the texture try the really fine ground litter. Ours never.liked the bigger pieces


 Ours is pretty fine.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I think we've decided to tell the people that they should just put them in a closed in area with litter.  Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG he is sooooooooo cute . What a face he has , lolol
Those pictures are making me giggle , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

we have two that look like him.


----------

